# FDNY EMS and employment



## leonardo pistachio (Apr 27, 2011)

My wife is taking a job in NYC, does anyone have any experience with the FDNY hiring process for Paramedics? I will need to find a job as well, and is the FDNY the best choice for NYC EMS employment? I have been in EMS for three years, and a Paramedic for one. Any information regarding, call volume, equipment quality, and working conditions is greatly appreciated...


----------



## leonardo pistachio (Apr 27, 2011)

i currently hold NREMT-P, CPR, ACLS, PALS, PHTLS, and am working TX-to-NYS reciprocity, and NYC REMAC cert. what else do i need?


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 27, 2011)

this site should answer all your questions: http://tinyurl.com/3v9jv2b

I know quite a few people who work EMS, or used to work EMS in NYC. most used to work for FDNY before going to better places. I'm sure you can search the forums here, but generally the hospitals offer better pay and better conditions, or you can cross the hudson and work in NJ as a paramedic like many former NY medics I work with have chosen to do.

in 8 hrs you might do 4-6 jobs, FDNY recently upgraded a large chunk of their EMS fleet, the city is busy, but the individual units, not as much as you think (think 250 EMS units covering 1.2 million calls, compared to my agency, which has 12 units for about 80,000 calls).  

good luck


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 27, 2011)

.......


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Apr 27, 2011)

DrParasite said:


> this site should answer all your questions: http://tinyurl.com/3v9jv2b



Holy crap that is the funniest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## leonardo pistachio (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks doc, The FDNY website is pretty basic, I was looking for information like the second part of your post, which I appreciate greatly. Is it difficult to get in, and how is the academy?


----------



## Hammy (Apr 28, 2011)

*FDNY mystery*

Hi all,

the FDNY is a bit of a puzzle.  to get a job with them as an EMT-B or Paramedic you have to pass a civil service exam.  there is no such exam scheduled for the foreseeable future.  

there is an option to call and place your info on the 'provisional list', though when i spoke with the guy there yesterday he basically said (very nicely i might add) 'good luck, we haven't taken any names off this list as long as i can remember'.

can anyone else add to or correct this impression?,

Newbie EMT


----------

